# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  في رحيل أستاذنا العالم اللغوي الأديب هشام الحمصي

## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

*في رحيل أستاذنا العالم اللغوي الأديب
هشام الحمصي
*
*(1358 - 1436هـ / 1939 - 2015م)*

رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/web/zoulghina/0/84491/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------

